# Partial crew needed



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 29, 2011)

Planning on taking a deep sea trip on thursday 30th or friday 1st. Going out with a professional. Boat holds 6. We need 3 more. Thanks.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

We may have 2 people RJ. Where will you departing and what size boat?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 29, 2011)

The boat is 36 feet and we will be heading out of Galveston. We decided to go on Friday July 1st. Hope that works for you.


----------



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Anyone there?*

Are you still needing anyone for your trip out of galveston? Pm'd you but no response. Will private message again. Is there a contact number?


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply back RJ, but we had a family emergency and things are not looking good for us to get out with you. Please keep us in mind for future trips. Best of luck tomorrow and please post some pics!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, my number is 801-787-1203. Call anytime!


----------

